# designer dogs



## gem2304 (Mar 7, 2013)

I have just seen some puppies for sale listed as vizslapoos!! they are a vizsla crossed with a toy poodle.

I can't get my head around the mixing of two completely different breeds. I really hope this is not a new 'designer dog' breed. 

has anyone else ever heard of a vizslapoo?


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

I have not. I suppose anything is possible. I am with you though - I hope it isn't a designer dog that catches on. 

Does anyone else remember when mixed breeds were mutts and not a designer dog?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Sigh. I hadn't heard of it either. Found a picture of one from an accidental breeding here http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/18618-visz-doodle-2.html#post229585

Poodles originally were hunting dogs and in the late 19th century Pudelpointers were developed through very careful breeding program crossing Poodles and Pointers. So historically a cross like this makes sense. Definitely not anymore though. I wonder if poodle fans just weep every time they come across a new doodle or poo mix. There are so many established breeds with poodle like coats in a variety of temperaments that I'll never understand why there is a market for crosses. I'd probably be less sensitive to this if Scout didn't get called a labradoodle every time we're in public.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I wonder what fancy name I could attach to Ruby?, end of the day she's a working mutt and pet I suppose, but I guess someone could market a cross wirehaired viz with a smooth viz with a catchy tag , but in all honesty the names that get bandied about for cross breeds is downright laughable.


----------



## gem2304 (Mar 7, 2013)

It makes me wonder what breed traits the pups will get from the vizsla?

Too many people already buy v's based on their looks and don't realise how high maintenance they are. Cross breeding and giving them a fancy name will only encourage more people to buy them without doing research.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

@einspanner- ok, your Scout looks nothing like a labradoodle!

@harrigab- as a fellow smooth/wire mix owner- how about we call it a 'woothy?' (as in wire/smoothy.) 

Agree that's pretty lame but is the best I can do.

Ah, well, everyone thinks Herc is a Ridgeback anyway because of his size and the stripe of long hair along his back. One guy actually corrected ME when I said he was a vizsla- 'no, he can't be, what's with the hair?'


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

the ? should 'V' - how do we design a great owner for a pure bred pup - GOOD LUCK answering that !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Ok R E McCraith-What do you think all of us on this forum are? I mean we are all pretty close to perfect but......... We are human beings


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Years ago people crossed dogs to get a better working, or hunting dog.
They used these dog in their every day lives. Some still do today, and I have no problem with them.
Homeland security crosses vizsla's with labs, to put more nose on their dogs.
These dogs are not for sale to the public. They either complete the program, or are adopted out, but not sold. 
Some outfitters swear a Brittany Pointer cross is the best bird dog for the conditions they hunt. Again these dogs are for their personal use, and not sold as a designer breed. Some Hog doggers like to add pointer to their breeding, to put more nose on their bay dogs.

Now the people that like to mix dogs, call them a new breed just to make money, leave a bad taste in my mouth. There is not forethought to improving anything, other than their bank account.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

R said:


> the ? should 'V' - how do we design a great owner for a pure bred pup - GOOD LUCK answering that !!!!!!!!!!


It's pretty simple really. A few conformation titles, maybe some hunting titles, temperament evaluation, and throw in a human good citizen certificate for good measure. Voila, the perfect owner! Not sure I'd pass though.


----------

